
Glenn Greenwald on fake news - CodeGenie
https://theintercept.com/2017/01/04/washpost-is-richly-rewarded-for-false-news-about-russia-threat-while-public-is-deceived/
======
colinbartlett
I always enjoy reading Glenn Greenwald's posts, even if I don't always agree
with them or if I'm a little uncomfortable with the hyperbole.

But I do wish The Intercept would promote his stories like this one as
"Opinion" or market them as columns because they don't feel like journalism,
they feel like editorial. I appreciate opinion pieces, I just like to consume
them with a different mindset than journalistic content.

~~~
harry8
You're an adult now. Everything you read in the media is redolent with opinion
judgement. In the nyt, wsj, the post. This article does you the service of
making the authors judgement obvious and providing the sources so you can form
your own informed opinion - disagree by all means.

Is there somewhere else you can find out the facts about how the post hypes
false stories and buries their reaction? Note that Putin, whether he is evil
incarnate or not is the current bogeyman for military funding. So you can see
why media coverage of the "putin threat" might be important. WMD coverage
isn't a long time ago. Do presidential candidates still sing "bomb iran" to a
beach boys melody?

------
sehr
His view count and credibility slip by the day regardless of whether he's
right or not, partially as a result of his focus.

Wonder who will be the next? Would be fun to see someone involved in the same
sort of journalism, without the baggage.

~~~
nugget
That's your opinion. My opinion is that Greenwald is one of the most important
journalists alive today. It feels like there is mass disillusionment with
institutions of all kinds, from both conservatives and liberals, and
especially among millennials. The more people learn to think critically and
independently for themselves, the better off the world will be.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Thinking critically includes questioning the point of view that something
can't be happening (ie: Russian propaganda sponsoring fake news) just because
it makes mainstream America look a _little tiny bit_ better by contrast.

